# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Màng chống rỉ vci, giấy chống rỉ vci

## hienhlc

Màng VCI được thiết kế đặc biệt cho kim loại màu, bao gồm cả thép và gang. Thông qua bay hơi và tiếp xúc, hóa chất VCI gắn vào các phim bảo vệ các bộ phận kim loại chống lại các tác động ăn mòn của độ ẩm, muối, và các chất gây ô nhiễm khác. Màng kop này trong suốt, vững chắc, và chống rách, làm cho chúng lý tưởng cho các gói lớn và không gian xử lý lớn. Hiện chúng tôi có sẵn các sản phẩm như là tấm, túi phẳng, túi đệm, túi dây kéo, túi buộc dây, và hình dạng tùy chỉnh. Ngoài ra, túi VCI cũng có thể kết hợp với tính năng chống tĩnh điện để phù hợp với các mặt hàng điện tử nhạy cảm.
Công ty TNHH HLC Việt Nam, chuyên cung cấp màng và giấy chống gỉ VCI, gói bột chống gỉ VCI, đặc biệt, chúng tôi có thể cung cấp nguyên liệu hạt VCI (VCI Resin) với số lượng lớn, giá tốt nhất cho những doanh nghiệp thổi màng nhựa để sản xuất nên các sản phẩm kể trên với chi phí được tiết giảm tối đa nhất.
HLC Việt Nam bằng uy tín của mình đã thiết lập được quan hệ bán hàng, đối tác với các doanh nghiệp FDI với vốn đầu tư từ Anh, Nhật, Hàn Quốc, Hồng Kong ..., và các doanh nghiệp sản xuất tại Việt Nam.
Đội ngũ chuyên gia, kỹ sư của HLC Việt Nam cam kết tận tụy hết mình trong việc thấu hiểu khách hàng, đem lại những giải pháp và sự phục vụ tối ưu nhất.
Để biết thêm chi tiết, xin vui lòng liên hê :
Công ty HLC Việt Nam
hlcvn.com
baoquanhanghoa.com
Địa chỉ: Số 45, Khu giãn dân Thanh Liệt, Thanh Trì, Hà Nội
Ms Hiền :
Quản lý kinh doanh
Hotline: 0913 963 013/ 0986 093 119

----------

